# Favorite speckle trout lures.



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm wanting your "go to" lures here,not necessarily "the flavor of the day".. Meaningick the lure you use the most for your "confidence builder".. Speck fishing is a little like largemouth bass fishing in that one lure will outpreform another on a given day,lures as well as colors can be complex..


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

fresh cut spot n croaker,s a big turn- m on for me .Dont do to much lure fishn but gettn into-m , cut prolly 8 outta 10 would do for me better jus my 02 cent


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

inawe,you may want to lookin to some lure for specks,aside from livebait,IMHO,there is no more effective way to catch them..


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I dont know , it,s kinda hard to teach an ole dog new tricks , especially when I go Im packn blood wormz for them n some bait for them


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Die-hard Mirrolure tosser when it comes to Specks. It's hard to beat the action, color choices and triple-treble to guarantee a hook-up. 52's or TT's in a light to no current condition and 68's or 65's when the water is moving good or when the fish are down deep or when casting distance is important. Close second is the lowly twisted-tailed grub, preferably in a smoke or gold color with metal flakes depending on the sky/water conditions.

Hey, where's your choice ?? Isn't that a "requirement" for starting a poll around here ??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Man...don't know if'n I am ucky or just plain tossing the flavor of the day,but I have caught specs with small fresh water rattle traps,Sinking MirroLue(Purple with black spots),variety of off colored storms,small Tsunami lead in bedded lures,and the king of them all,Rhino Shads with red treble hooks on a Carolina rig .....using 1 oz or less barrel sinker(in line weight).


I usually try a variety of retrieves.With the rattle trap,Iuse a slow methodical yo-yo retreive,letting the rattle trap rest for a sec and then slowly bouncing my tip back.

With the other lures....I just use a standard medium to slow retrieve across the bottom.

I have had most success with the Ben Thomas Rhino lure on a Carolina Rig.I usually have a2 foot leader in front of the Barrel swivel.

Here's some soft plastics that I usually use when I spec Fish:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Haven't really targeted em to much so I can't say I have a favorite yet. But th lil stom lures produced for me last year.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jay b said:


> *
> 
> Hey, where's your choice ?? Isn't that a "requirement" for starting a poll around here ??  *


 If you look closly at the poll,Jay,you'll see a "lonly vote" for the fin-s jig,that be me.. I've had some really good sucess here in Hat with that jig.. My most effective one is green in color with sparkles,trout eat them up!  I cast,usually into the current or horizonal to it and let the current do some of my jigging work for me,it is without a doubt my "goto" bait.. Not to rule out a mirror lure though,seen many times a jig wouldn't do the job and would pull out one of those trusty devils,"goto" here,the chartruese semi floater (not familiar with numbers,just colors and sinking depths) Been in the sound on top of my ole poling platform and counted as many as 4 under that lure on a clear day! Also used purple demon at night,on one perticular night,it was *the* only lure.. 
NS4,I haven't tried the soft plastics like storms and tsunamis yet,but intend to this spring...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I love Mirrolures, particularly the Catch 2000 in the red/white pattern and the good old TT-11. Best lure I've ever used for anything that swims. I never go fishing without them.

Thing is about the specks, they're like bass: color patterns can change from day to day and have a huge impact on the catch.

But soft plastics are bringing up the rear and may be the only way to fish if things continue--just ask Jake Ace who had over 500 flounder releases last year :jawdrop: I think he likes the Electric Chicken color.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Sand Flea is right about the electric chicken. My secret weapon lure that has always caught fish at night and day is the rootbeer color grub by powerbait. Use this with small red head and vary your retrieve and BANG. I call it the producer and it has come through when you can't seem to get anything else to work.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I am a D.O.A Skrimp kina guy they work for me with a change of color and weight in diff conditions .


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

DD the 52's and TT's (tiny trout) are both the 1/2 oz. weight and the 68's & 65's are heavier (7/8 & 1 oz.) You're right about the purple deamon lure, it's a killer at night. 

I think that anything green (chartruese) catches better in a clear ocean. The different colors come into play when the water colors are different like inside waters usually are.

Try all of the plastics you can they are great. One of the things I've learned about specks is that colors and lure types will definately make a difference. I change all the time when Trout fishing if I don't catch any thing in "fishy" looking water before leaving it to find another spot. The plastics definately swim differently than a Mirrolure and are hands down better for fishing close to the bottom.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Koz you're pointing out a good a good reason the "match the hatch" thing is so important. I'm sure there are a lot more shrimp swimming in your waters than there are in ours so the shrimp imitations work for you and the minnow things are better for us "Northern" folks. That's something I typically try to remember is to look at what kind of bait is in the water before deciding on what lure to use.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I think the color I'm talking is "emeral ice",with a fin-s I've caught flounder,specks,gray trout, spainsh,saltwater gar(jump like a marlin  ),and houndfish. All with pretty good sucess.. I do change up colors a lot,and go to mirror lures as well.The texas chicken grubtail was introduced to me by Baitwaster a few yrs ago,for flounder in Pamlico sound,at least on this side of the sound,it's the hottest thing going.. The "drab green" colored twister tail seems to work well here in murky water,also the rootbear colored. In the surf I've seen mirror lures vary from red and white,to pink,to gold,to your tt,to green,to purple,to texas chicken. I think colors are all in the fish's head,not ours  ,what do you guys think??


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

*live shrimp*

under a cork, sc style will outfish any lure , but then again where I was raised we went striking for them, in the creeks after the first cold snap, and never really fished for them, we were after spot-tails.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: live shrimp*



k-tom said:


> *under a cork, sc style will outfish any lure , but then again where I was raised we went striking for them, in the creeks after the first cold snap, and never really fished for them, we were after spot-tails. *


 Thanks Tom,had forgotten to add pups eat the things too..


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Plastic Minnows n Power Grubs are my favorites*

I havent really caught too many Specks but my biggest was caught on a 5/8oz Cotte jig with a 4"Scatter Shad(finSfish type plastic)put on the jighead.That 4lb Speck was caught in a bayside crick near Crisfield up here in MD.

But them Gray Trout that I catch up here love them finSfish on a 1/4-3/8oz jighead especally the 2 1/2" ones riged on the jigheads.3" Burkley Power Grubs aint bad neither.

FinsFish are the best Stripers,Flounder,and SeaTrout(Gray&Specks) will eat them up.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

If tha mirrorlure aint workin, my last resort is the green grub with sparkles(like you DD,)chit I even like it....iffn none of that works, the green colored,keg shaped heiney gets to workin pretty darn good.......the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> *iffn none of that works, the green colored,keg shaped heiney gets to workin pretty darn good.......the R *


 *Watch that stuff, "R" * I know you're used to "skateboard" ramps and such,but you and I are getting a little age on us,hate ta seeya fall overboard tryin to catch a speck....:jawdrop:


----------



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll have to go with koz on this one.It's my go to bait also,when looking for mr.speck,got some nice pups on this bait also.. ..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The biggest trout I ever caught was on a Space Guppy Bass Assassin. I also like the "X-Mas Tree" curltail in the clean water. As for live bait, nothing beats a mud minnow or large shrimp.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

1/2 to 1oz chartruse grub slow rolling off the bottom... my favorite place is the v.a. pier and anyother pier at nite under the lights....my second fav is the got-cha again off the bottom


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

In the quanity vs quality race the plastics win hands down in the quanity catagory. However if quality is the issue, it's always the Mirro-lure. 
At least in my area. Live shrimp and popeyes will get both quanity and quality......but in the lure department the quality fishermen won't even use grubs and finesses when their serious fishing.
95 % of the big trout always come on the Mirro-lure and after that the next lure of choice is the topwater's.
Our biggest trout are spring and summer, our trout in numbers is a fall deal.
You'll put more in the box with plastics but the big fish are on the Mirro-lure......and I'm getting too old to fish for anything but the hog.....


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Something about a Mirrolure that gets me going. I love a Mirrolure Morning.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pier-legend said:


> *In the quanity vs quality race the plastics win hands down in the quanity catagory. However if quality is the issue, it's always the Mirro-lure.
> At least in my area. Live shrimp and popeyes will get both quanity and quality......but in the lure department the quality fishermen won't even use grubs and finesses when their serious fishing.
> 95 % of the big trout always come on the Mirro-lure and after that the next lure of choice is the topwater's.
> Our biggest trout are spring and summer, our trout in numbers is a fall deal.
> You'll put more in the box with plastics but the big fish are on the Mirro-lure......and I'm getting too old to fish for anything but the hog..... *


 You're right,PL,on your side of the sound,there are some hogs and lots of fish to be caught as hearsay has it. On this side though we have no choice but to go for quantity.. You just hope there's a speck around to bite your hook,reguardless of size.. They been kinda scarce over here for the last 3 yr in the sound(hope that changes this yr).. I tend to agree though,a mirrorlure does catch the bigger fish..


----------

